# pecan pie crust sticking



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Each year my sister makes pecan pie (Karo Pecan Pie, to be specific). Each year, the filling leaks under the crust. It is then impossible to remove the pieces neatly. This happens whether or not she makes the crust from scratch or uses Pillsbury Redi-crust. And it happens whether or not the crust is pre-baked. made sure that there are no cracks, holes, or breaks in the crust. grease, flour both sides of crust or not still sticks

Does anyone know the cause of this problem? Do you know a cure?

i made one last night in pyrex pie dish, it stuck around the edges but not on the bottom, still couldnt get a slice out without it all coming apart


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I thought sticking was a prerequisite to a good pecan pie.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ohh it was good just looking for a cure, maybe theres not a good way


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

How hot is the filling when you pour it in? The pie I bake requires tempering in eggs, so the filling is warm but not blazing hot when I add it to the crust. Haven't had an issue with sticking.

Just a thought.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Perhaps the problem is caused by overfilling the crust. As the filling heats & expands, it can spill over the edge of the crust. (seeping between the crust & the pie pan). It wouldn't take much to cause this problem, Karo syrup is better than Gorilla Glue when it gets where you don't want it...


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My wife said she doesn't cook hers at the temp the recipes say.She cuts back the heat and cooks a little longer.She's pretty famous for her pecan pies.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Maybe try to use an additional thickener agent, use a taller pie dish and more crust. There is just not enough pie dough said no one ever.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Maybe PAM it


----------



## TroutChasin' (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been having success with a little pam in a Pyrex pie plate and a Kroger brand crust from the biscuit cooler. We used to only use homemade crusts but that refrigerated one is too convenient.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

It happens every once in awhile when my wife and daughter bake pecan pies. I don't know what causes it but I will tell you the best two pecan pies I have ever eaten, and I have eaten alot, were two they baked that the filling got under the crust and the crust floated up off the bottom of the pie pan. They had it happen years apart and both of those were the best ones I ever ate. I wish i could figure out how to make it happen more often.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Use the deep dish pie crust. 
I just cut a piece from the one I cooked
Last week. Used the Karl syrup recipe and no sticking.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Not to detract from the homemade pecan pies, but sweetie made several pies and didn't have time for a pecan one. She bought one from Kroger and it is a pretty darn good pecan pie! 

This is from someone whose grandma had pecan trees and always made them from scratch.

Later
R3F


----------

